# Africa



## Alprinceton (Jan 26, 2014)

I used "Terra Pozzuoli" clay, FeO and Titanium dioxide to make these tiger stripes.


Coconut oil, lard, castor oil, salt, sugar, soy cream
FO: Madagascar Spice


----------



## neeners (Jan 26, 2014)

holy moly that is GORGEOUS!!!!!  I'm currently planning a tiger stripe soap, and this is definitely inspiring me!


----------



## Trinity (Jan 26, 2014)

WOW beautiful soaps ........ love the colors


----------



## Ancel (Jan 26, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## lsg (Jan 26, 2014)

Beautiful soap!


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 26, 2014)

They are gorgeous. I love the terra cotta color with the zebra stripes. sorry look like zebra to me . Just curious, did you funnel swirl the tiger/zebra stripes?


----------



## JusDin (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow!  I LOVE these!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ohhhhhhh lala!!!!! Speechless !!!! Beautiful soap!!!


----------



## Alprinceton (Jan 26, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> They are gorgeous. I love the terra cotta color with the zebra stripes. sorry look like zebra to me . Just curious, did you funnel swirl the tiger/zebra stripes?



I'm tilting the log mold about 45°, then filling in half of the terra cotta, then alternating black and white along the long edge.
Fill up with the remaining terra cotta.


----------



## newbie (Jan 26, 2014)

Awesome. I love these.


----------



## hlee (Jan 26, 2014)

These are gorgeous!


----------



## vidahlia (Jan 26, 2014)

I love it!! So pretty


----------



## indulgebandb (Jan 26, 2014)

I absolutely love these! I would buy them on the spot just from the look!


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful soap!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 26, 2014)

Just stunning in every way. Inspiring.


----------



## CraftyRedhead (Jan 26, 2014)

Amazing!!


----------



## kikajess (Jan 26, 2014)

Stunning soap!!! They should be framed and hung on the wall as art.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 26, 2014)

Totally stunning!


----------



## TVivian (Jan 26, 2014)

Perfection!


----------



## dcornett (Jan 26, 2014)

WOW!! Awesome looking soap, the colors are great and the name is perfect!


----------



## seven (Jan 27, 2014)

Ah-ma-zing!!! Perfect contrast b/w the terracota and the zebra stripes. I cant get enuff with tiger stripes, they're so beautiful.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 27, 2014)

Beautiful...love the colors


----------



## LupitaTX (Jan 29, 2014)

It looks like a manly soap and something my boyfriend would love!! I fell in love! with contrast of the terra-cotta color with the zebra stripes, so unique


----------



## Sweetpeas (Jan 30, 2014)

My God! 
How on earth did you do this? I'm new to soapmaking and your photo just opened up a whole new realm of endless possibilities I hadn't even thought of before. There's some amazing looking soap on here but yours is amazing!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sweetpeas (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh and feel free to reveal your technique if you like!!


----------



## kharmon320 (Feb 8, 2014)

Fabulous!


----------



## Pilar (Feb 8, 2014)

woww
 I want to know your technique step by step sniffffff


----------



## paillo (Feb 8, 2014)

Absolutely stunning. Sheer virtuosity. I don't ever save soaps just to look at and smell, but honestly, I couldn't actually use yours, they are indeed a work of art and worthy of display. Heck, I'd even paint my bathroom to match


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow, that soap really grounds me.  I l-o-v-e that terra cotta / tiger combo!


----------



## lanafana (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm completely new to soapmaking and this forum, so I have have been going through the pics in the gallery gaining a new appreciation for this art. I've watched hundreds of videos, tutorials, etc over the years though. And in all honesty this is the most beautiful soap I've ever seen. Not just because of the skill level and beauty, but everything (IMHO) is perfect about it. The colors, the name, the picture, the scent, OMG. It is a perfect package and so sophisticated. I agree, I would never use it as soap. 

It makes me think immediately of an adobe or earthen shelter somewhere on the African continent. Very few soaps take me to a time, place, smell,  emotion, experience at first glance. This one certainly does. For me THAT is what sets it apart from other soaps that may have similar technique. I love it...it's perfect.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 23, 2014)

Beautiful soap!


----------



## SoapCrazy (Mar 14, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## heather s (Mar 15, 2014)

That orange is gorgeous! Love the tiger stripes too.


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice! 
And that little display thingy made from sticks? too cute


----------

